# Meat idea for party



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Saw this on Instructables and think it would be a great item to serve at my Halloween party!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Kentucky-Fried-WTF-on-a-stick/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Mmmmm.... Yummy! I really like this idea!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like the fact that you can use whatever kind of meat you like.
I would buy a whole pork loin and make them out of that. But make them more like mouse size if I was doing for a large group.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yuummm..this screams boneless skinless chicken thighs!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

AAAAAAAAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHA The name alone is too good!!! I think I just peed a little (joke) hahaha but serious Kentucky Fried WTF ON A STICK hahaha I'm totally gonna be saying that the next few days.


----------

